# Acupuncture on nervous/antsy dogs



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm interested since my vet does practice it and I'd like to know whether or not anyone on this board has any experience with this type of treatment on nervous/antsy dogs :help:. I'd love to read what type of results did you get. Did it help at all?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My agility female gsd used to have acupuncture on a regular basis, She wasn't real thrilled with it at first, (not being thrilled with a vet either but tolerated things)..as soon as the pins were in, it actually seemed to relax her, and she'd lay down on the table for 15 minutes..All you can do is try it, (it did amazing things for my girl), and see if ends up relaxing her


----------

